# C-Bud for ROY?



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

If he keeps this pace up and assuming he wont hit the rookie wall as hard, the only rookies out there now who can honestly take it over him is Flynn and Jennings IMHO.

He was our replacement for Wafer... Now we got one hell of a cracker

Is this thread premature? Yeah but from what I am seeing, this guy has some awesome skill-set and he's playing in the perfect system. He just needs more minutes.

lets discuss for the heck of it...


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

I wish I could get Rockets game here in the Dallas area. I really want to see how this kid plays. I don't think we have any national games this year, well hopefully we get the playoffs!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i think Jennings will take it


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Jennings for sure.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

All-Rookie team. He and Blair are the steals of the draft.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

If he keeps this up then he is *at least* in the running for ROY.
The guy is the steal of the draft *for sure*, and we've got him.:yay:


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

there were questions regarding his athleticism.. some thought his game was meant for college only. but at the end of the day this guy can flat out score the ball. his athleticism is also incredibly underrated. he's not going to wow you with his explosiveness but he has great body control, pretty decent speed and vetrical, and is crafty. i guess he was a rival of durant's for a reason because he is balling as well as any rookie right now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

A.) C-Bud is a terrible nickname
B.) He wont get it, NBA's not giving a second round pick the ROY, even if he deserves it.
C.)He should be on the rookie team at the allstar game.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Dream Hakeem said:


> I wish I could get Rockets game here in the Dallas area. I really want to see how this kid plays. I don't think we have any national games this year, well hopefully we get the playoffs!


Well, your in luck, because Rockets play Dallas Tuesday.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

HB said:


> A.) C-Bud is a terrible nickname


Agree. I like "Bud Light".


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He won't average enough minutes to be rookie of the year...If he did he wouldn't last on the floor. That is why he plays so few minutes.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

shoop da whoop said:


> Well, your in luck, because Rockets play Dallas Tuesday.


Local games in HDmg:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> If your fantasy basketball league required every team to draft a crossbreed of Larry Bird and Napoleon Dynamite, your man is Chase Budinger, soon-to-be rookie from Arizona.





> In terms of athletic ability, the 6-foot-7 departing Wildcat was once described as the LeBron James of volleyball after a high school career that, had he kept playing, could have put him on USA Olympic team in 2008.





> A senior season for Budinger would've meant the McDonald's All-American (he earned co-MVP honors with Kevin Durant) lost ground during his junior campaign. In the star-studded 2008 NBA Draft, projections listed Budinger as a late first-round to early second-round selection. A significantly weaker 2009 Draft meant Budinger could've just tread water and still moved up in the rankings.


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/6629/what-happened-to-chase-budinger


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Steal of the draft baby....


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Chase, Dejuan (who i was wrong about) and Jodie Meeks are going to be the gems of the 2nd round.... for roy of the year its going to come down to Flynn, Jennings and Evans, and there is still a possibility that Griffin comes in and tears it up


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> In place of Battier, Houston coach Rick Adelman played Budinger. Along with some missed wide-open jumpers, Budinger brought the kind of youth that causes problems for veterans like Bryant, Lamar Odom and Ron Artest.
> 
> One key play occurred with the Lakers clingking lackadaisically to their early lead, up six in the second quarter. As the crowd was still clapping for a Shannon Brown putback, all ten players jogged the length of the court. In transition, the Lakers were pointing at Budinger, who was a step ahead of Bryant as he headed down the left wing. Everyone realized Bryant had to catch up. But he did not. Budinger turned on the jets, Kyle Lowry got him the ball, and before Andrew Bynum could get in position to meet him at the rim, Budinger had swooped to the hoop for a reverse layup, and youth had been served.


TrueHoop


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> Just how important is Budinger to the Rockets' success? In the six games the Arizona product has scored in double digits, the Rockets are 6-0. In the seven games in which he has not scored in double digits, the Rockets are 2-5. (Budinger also missed the Rockets' Nov. 4 game against the Lakers in which – you guessed it – Houston lost.)


He will bounce back soon.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AhFHd5wN5zKB.K6a9LflZ_S8vLYF?slug=nba_com-rookie.rankings-20091124&prov=nba_com&type=lgns


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Yes, Lowry should start. I LOVE his game.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> "I had no idea Houston was interested," Budinger said. "I had an interview with them and it seemed like the wanted no part of me. That's just how I felt after the interview. I walked out of there thinking, 'man, they must hate me.' It was just me in a room with everybody, with the coaches and the general manager, and it just seemed like they didn't want me at all. I was really surprised when they traded for me."





> "Chase has been a really solid player for us and somewhat of a surprise for a second round pick," Adelman said. "But really, he's been solid for us ever since we got him in summer league. He runs the floor every time, shoots the open shot well, he's a smart player and coming off the bench he gives us energy. Overall, he's been a real plus for us."





> Budinger swears this is only the beginning. He's still trying to get comfortable with his role, with the adjustment from major college ball (Arizona) to the NBA and life in a new city.
> 
> "I feel it's still a learning process for me," he said. "Ever since training camp I've just been trying to learn as much as I can, especially on the defensive end. The coaches have done everything they can to help me. And so have the veterans like Shane [Battier], Trevor [Ariza], Chuck [Hayes] and [Tracy] McGrady. They've all been helping me to learn little things, just giving me tips out there that might help me. And that's benefited me out there on the court."




http://www.nba.com/2009/news/features/11/25/hangtime.blog/index.html


----------

